# Help with Minolta flash for dad...



## d40bby (May 13, 2009)

Hey guys,

Let me start by saying that I am a relative newbie to the world of photography...the little I do know is all about digital, so I am very much out of my realm.

My dad has an old minolta srt 201.  This is the one camera I can remember him having for as long as I have been alive.  A few years ago he stopped using it because he had lost the cable that linked the camera to his flash (Minolta auto 132x).

I know this camera means a lot to him and he would love to be able to use it more...so i wanted to try to track down the cable for him for father's day.  

My question to you guys is A) does anyone know the part # for this cable or anywhere to order it?  I can't even find a copy of the manual so I'm not entirely sure of what I'm looking for.

B)  There are a bunch of these flashes on ebay...did this cable come in the box with the flash?  Many of the descriptions of the NIB flashes fail to mention a cable that comes with it...is this an item that had to be bought seperately from the flash?

Once again thanks a lot guys...I am really confused and don't want to buy the wrong thing (especially another flash that is still missing a cable lol)


----------



## christopher walrath (May 13, 2009)

a.  Here's your manual.

http://www.cameramanuals.org/flashes_meters/minolta_auto_128_132x.pdf

b.  Depends on what is included with each individual auction.

Good luck.


----------



## Mike_E (May 13, 2009)

It should be just a PC cable.  any good camera shop should have one.  Take the flash if you like to be sure.

Have you checked to make sure that the flash works?  If not an old Vivitar would do fine- so long as it has a PC jack as well.


----------



## Mitica100 (May 14, 2009)

Also, this camera uses a hot shoe for a flash on top of it. After you get him the cable (they seem to be pretty cheap) you can get him another good flash with a universal (two contacts) shoe. They are also pretty inexpensive.


----------

